# Newbie!



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the site, although I have been reading posts for a couple of weeks.

Just to introduce myself, I'm 37 yrs and my DH is 42 and we have been trying for about 5 years.

I have PCO, but "mild" and my DH has a low count.  We have had 2 cycles of ICSI, the first last yr which was +ve, but I unfortunately broke my foot badly and miscarried at 7 weeks (2 days after the break).  The second was last month and was negative, but it didn't surprise me that it didn't work, as I had problems with ET and I didn't think that was a good sign.

We are currently deciding when to go again after our follow-up consultation, which was very positive and we are hoping for 3rd time lucky! We want to try maybe Nov, but I am pertified of more disappointment - but my DH keeps reminding me that as I have been pg once, we are more than capable of managing it again (although I think he will ban me from walking in case I break anything!)

Anyway, any opinions or words of advice will be hugely and greatly received and in particular if there is anyone who is at the London Fertility Centre, it would be great to hear from.  It's soooo difficult when you go through "alone", as close friends have no real idea, so this site is a godsend!

Thanks for reading! ... Belinda x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Hello Belinda

And welcome to Fertility Friends....glad you decided to join us here..

Just wanted to say good luck to you for your forthcoming treatments...very encouraging that you have gotten a positive before....look forward to seeing you with a positive very soon

Good luck
Amanda x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi belinda 

welcome to ff hun so sorry to hear of your m/c goodluck with your next treatment will have all crossed for you 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Belinda and welcome to fertility friends

I am sorry to hear of your m/c    

and to hear of ur recent bfn

as has already been said it is very positive that you have had a bfp before, i hope that in the coming months that we see another bfp and theres no broken bones  

Whilst awaiting ur next tx (treatment) why not come over and join us on the inbetween treatment etc thread, we are all sooo sooo friendly and will welcome you with open arms.

I am hoping to be cycling in november all being well so could well be a cycle buddy for you  

lovely to meet you


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you for your lovely replies!  It is nice to know I will have fellow buddies to discuss things with! 

Emily, thanks for your advice about the inbetween board ... I'll shuffle over there and post and hopefully I'll pluck up the courage to be a cycle buddy in November!

Belinda xx


----------



## westies (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Belinda,

Welcome .... sorry to hear your sad news.  I agree with your dh ... and I wish you all the very best of luck with your next tx.

As Eeyore1972 said, come join us in the inbetweenies... we're also chat addicts if you feel like popping in the chatroom .. you will be more than welcome hun.

Good luck and hopefully we'll catch up soon.

Westies (nicki) x


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi Belinda

Just posted to you on the Inbetween board, but have now read your post here. I have PCO too, and dh has low count.

Glad that you are feeling optimistic, sending you loads and loads of  

I too used to feel very 'alone' and this site has been a total godsend, its wonderful, as are the ladies on here. Sure you will become addicted like me!

All the best
Kate


----------

